# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment crer une nouvelle discussion ?

## explication

Bonsoir. 

Svp ou est ce que je peux trouver nouvelle discussion ? Pour poser mon problme.

Merci.

----------


## Guardian

c'est ce bouton 
il est  gauche, en haut et en bas de tous les forums sur lesquels tu es autoris  poster.
(forum, pas discussion)

 lire (indispensable)  ::fleche::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...haitez-savoir/

----------

